# So, You Just Joined... What Next?



## musichal

Welcome!  This thread is for New Members who have recently joined to ask questions, make comments and make acquaintances - with one another, members and staff.  Some of the more outgoing among you will move directly to the regular forums and hop into our conversations and comments of posted work, and that is great - we encourage all to do so.

However, some writers will rather ease into membership at a little slower pace.  This thread is for both types, and for those who fall somewhere in between - for all.  We have Mentors who volunteer their time to answer questions, and they will see the postings here, and will respond to questions when they are online, so response times will vary depending upon the time of day and other factors.  You can always click on a Mentor's name above his/her avatar and ask your question in a PM (Private Message, of course), but some are reticent to do so.

If you back up one screen, you will see a sticky entitled "Important:  Writing Forum Guides" or you may access it with this link:

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/58662-Writing-Forums-Guide 

It provides links to the forum rules and other handy info.

Feel free to post questions or comments in this thread, whether general or specific in scope.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Great idea, musichal!

For those of you who _have_ just joined, I'd like to welcome you (actually, you should go introduce yourself so that I _can_ welcome you) and assure you that ours is a great community to be a part of.  As of this posting, I've been here roughly a month.  I was nervous at first, as are many who join new communities, but I've found that getting around, seeing what the forum has to offer, and just _participating_ has paid off.  My writing is certainly improving!

I think the most important thing to remember is that the fact that you're new doesn't make your input any less valid than that of someone who's been around for ages.  We all need to see things from a different point of view from time to time, and as long as you're making a contribution, that's all that matters.

So, please, feel free to join in!  We can't wait to see what you have to share with us.


----------



## Blade

I am good for PM's myself. I generally get on line once a day and can probably get back to anyone that day or the next.:eagerness:


----------



## Hairball

I'm a very popular member here. Everyone loves me.

The trick to that is to write a load of drivel about talking cats, make up sock puppets to adore the drivel, insult everyone else's writing, send people nasty PMs tellng them you know where they live, and posting from the wi-fi at the coffeeshop when your IP adress gets banned.

What's really cool is the fact that today I'm posting from prison. I'm serving three consecutive life sentences for hoarding cats, disturbing the peace, and littering.

LOL!

I just jumped right in. I PM'ed a couple folks, and some members of the staff PM'ed me to let me know I had made a couple minor mistakes. They were wonderful to me! I appreciated their very gentle, kind corrections. They're very, very helpful to new members.

I really, really regret not finding this place while writing my book. With all the help here, I would have done a much better job. 

No one shreds your work here. Every critique and suggestion I've received are awesome, and I am so grateful for them. It's a wonderful thing to realize that they not only took the time to read my offerings...but took the time to post such very well-thought-out critiques. That is so special to me. 

No one judges you here. They all simply accepted me and my silly cat junk. When you read the critiques of your work, you feel like you're the most important member in this forum to them. That is what led me to donate, because they all make me feel so special. I hope I'm making all of you feel special and important too, because you all are special and important to me. 

I'm still a bit overwhelmed to be in the midst of so many talented folks. Sometimes when I read others' works, I think, "I wish I could write like that." Well, you know what? Maybe one day I can! I sure am getting a ton of help here, so the possibilities are endless. 

I was afraid I'd be hurt by comments or critiques, but I found out there's absolutely no hurt! Just gratitude, and yearning to be better. I got really brave and entered the LM contest for November, "Dream Thief." I don't have a snowball's chance in Hades of winning, but gosh....it was so much fun to be challenged like that! I loved it!

I'm looking forward to being here a long, long time until someone finds my obituary and explains my absence.


----------



## LittleTw1t

Can someone explain to me the new member restrictions thing? Is there a certain number of posts I have to make before I become a full member? How does that work exactly?


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Little. Basically, to become a full fledged member you need to have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central. This will give you access to the creative forums that are currently unavailable to you such as the Prose Writer's Workshop for example. You will also be able to post your own work in the protected prose and poetry forums as well as the public creative forums (right now you can only comment on others' works). You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.


Again the key is to make ten valid posts. Make them count (and welcome)


----------



## jenthepen

Hi LT and welcome. :hi:The system is simple. You just need to make 10 posts anywhere around the forums (including the introductions forum) to gain full membership. Once you have done this, new forums will open up for you and you will be able to post samples of your own work for critique. You will also be able to choose your own avatar, add a signature to your posts and enter the prose and poetry workshops to post your own and read the work of other members.

 It's pretty simple to get your first ten - you'll notice that even your question, above, earned you a post count of one.

The reason for the restriction is to prove that you are not a bot and that you are serious about becoming part of the community. The restriction won't prevent you from posting on the threads that are visible to you or from giving critiques on the open creative threads.

So go and have fun, join in and get to know us. You will have your full membership in no time. If you need anymore help, you can either ask your question here or send me a pm.

jen

EDIT: Ooooops  Double posted with mrmustard.


----------



## paryno

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bostonhorsez

Okay, so totally new here. But I am NOT new to writing. I have written RP's for almost two years. (The two year anniversary is in two months). This makes me a senior in that particular area, but I've always wanted to write something all my own. 
Unfortunately, I have the slight problem with making my OCs a little too much like me. Any tips on making my characters more diverse will be greatly appreciated! 
                                                    ~~~~Boston (And yes, I do enjoy doing totally pointless things!)


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Boston and welcome!

You can get all sorts of tips and advice if you take your question over to the Writing Discussions forum. Start a thread there with your question about characterization - I'm sure there will be lots of folk willing to help.

Once you have made ten posts you will find more forums will open up for you and you will be able to post excerpts of your own work for critique. Meanwhile take a look around and add a comment or two whenever you find a thread that interests you. We are a friendly bunch and you'll feel at home in no time.

Have fun!

jen


----------



## BeastFromTheEast

Well hi everyone. I'm new here, like just joined yesterday. I sought out a place to help improve my writing after speaking to somebody about it. I'm in an absolute rut with my writing and would appreciate all the help I can get! I hope to one day get this thing written but in the state its in i don't see that happening without a second opinion. So here I am  I hope to grow owo


----------



## Firemajic

Hello Beast! You landed in just the right place, we have exactly what you need! Sounds fabulous doesn't it? Let me explain, you want to improve! WE want you to improve, and.. here is the best part... we can help! WF has writing challenges to help you sharpen your writing skills and increase your confidence... all in a fun, supportive atmosphere where other writers are cheering you on. AND, there are Mentors ready to help you stay focused and help you meet your goals.. Check it out, explore and maybe join a discussion, or read and comment/critique... have fun and enjoy! My name is Julia and I sssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread..


----------



## BeastFromTheEast

Thanks for the welcome. 
To tell you the truth I've no idea where to start...I don't know the technicals of writing if that makes any sense... I'm trying to basically wrote a... Sci-fi? I'm unsure of the genre tbh...


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, and welcome! If I were you, I wouldn't try to sort out your novel for the time being. Take a good look around the forums and get a feel for the way other people write. Read some of the threads in the Writing Discussion forum - you'll find all sorts of wisdom there. Gradually you will begin to feel more comfortable about your own writing. If you need help with some aspect of writing yourself, post your question into a new thread on the Writing Discussion forum and you will find people are glad to help.

jen


----------



## Bostonhorsez

Sah-weet! Thanks Jen! I would've replied earlier, but I wasn't expecting someone to reply....not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing....


----------



## Maunakea

Hai! I am maunakea,  and I'm new to posting here. I figured I'd go ahead and ask my question here since I can't make a thread for it yet. 
I'm currently writing a piece of fiction in first person present tense, myself as the narrator. I'm looking for some advice on narrator knowledge, how to incorporate scenes with characters away from mine, when my character is unconscious or asleep, stuff like that. I have things like this I want to include in the writing, but with my set up I don't know if I should do that when my character doesn't know these things and is narrating. I could always change the set up, but first person present tense just feels right to me for this piece. Any advice is much appreciated. ^-^


----------



## PiP

Hi maunakea,  welcome to our creative community. While you are unable to post your work for critique until you have made 10 valid posts you can create a thread in the Writing Discussion forum


----------



## Maunakea

Oh excellent, I didn't know that. Thank you. And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Rmand

Hi, how's it going, I'm new here and I just started into reading and discovered how much I enjoyed it, also started into writing and I guess I'm going ok and I'd like to make some new friends that like to read, and that's what brought me into this page, also I'd like to write with others, I think it would be a funny thing to do, so why not.


----------



## fisaffie

Hello Hairball,

I just loved your post and feel the warmth coming from you already.  I registered with this forum a few days ago, and introduced myself with a brief synopsis of my autobiography 'White Zulu', about being raised by Zulus on a remote cattle ranch in South Africa.

I also put out a couple of friendly and sympathetic replies to others who have expressed their problems with writers' block.

Sadly I've had nothing back at all.  Nobody has expressed any interest in the description of my life/autobiography  It's like talking into an abyss.  What am I doing wrong?  Am I posting in the wrong threads?

Any feedback from you would be most welcome,
Regards,
Fi


----------



## Fahoriana

Yes, could you please? Also, how do you post? Am I able to make comments (because I just experienced a lovely piece and would like to comment, but don't know how)?


----------



## Darkkin

Fahoriana said:


> Yes, could you please? Also, how do you post? Am I able to make comments (because I just experienced a lovely piece and would like to comment, but don't know how)?



Just as you replied on this thread, all you have to do is type a comment quick reply box at the bottom of the thread you wish to comment on.  As far as starting threads, once you have made 10 meaningful posts, ( posts made anywhere outside of the lounge area), you will be granted more privileges, such as adding an avatar and begin able to start threads of your own.  Commenting on other members' work is a great way to reach the mandatory ten posts and allows you to get to know the forum in the process.

Any questions just look for the mentors.  The folks in the purple cloaks.  Welcome to the forums and enjoy and you should be able to post an introduction thread to this board if you so chose.  At the top of the main screen of this forum should be a button that says post new thread.  Click on that or add a post to the introduce yourself thread a little further down on the main screen of this board.

- D. and T.


----------



## Fahoriana

I'm not sure if it is because of my status as a new member, but I did not see a comment box under this person's piece
(Thank you very much for the well wishes by the way!)


----------



## Darkkin

Fahoriana said:


> I'm not sure if it is because of my status as a new member, but I did not see a comment box under this person's piece
> (Thank you very much for the well wishes by the way!)



Is there a reply, reply with quote button at the bottom of the piece you want to comment on?


----------



## Saul Bee

OK so dipped into a few welcome threads and said hello, I really know nothing about the technicalities of writing but try and want some help with all the basics really.  I blog and have been for about 18 months but I think it's probably quantity over quality.
Anyway I have a specific question really, I looked at trying to join the new writers group but could not see how.  Is joining groups another thing restricted by lack of posts?


----------



## PiP

Hi Saul,

Welcome to WF

Our 'New Writers' mentor' is PrinzeCharming. He is not on line at the moment but if you contact him via <PM>, once he is back at his desk I'm sure he will be delighted to help you.

In the meantime you are welcome to ask questions in the Writing Related Forums , offer critique on the creative boards or pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable in the members' Living Area forums. 

PiP


----------



## Cran

Saul Bee said:


> OK so dipped into a few welcome threads and said hello, I really know nothing about the technicalities of writing but try and want some help with all the basics really.  I blog and have been for about 18 months but I think it's probably quantity over quality.
> Anyway I have a specific question really, I looked at trying to join the new writers group but could not see how.  Is joining groups another thing restricted by lack of posts?


Yes. Groups are protected from spammers and trolls in the same way. 

Once you have made ten valid posts where they count, you will automatically progress to regular member and access to Groups, and all the rest, will become available. You will even be able to start, and manage, your own Group or your own Blog if you want.


----------



## MissKatonic

I just joined today and I'm trying to absorb as much of the site as possible but I have a question that I have yet to find. (I may actually find the answer I'm looking for somewhere as I peruse around) I'm curious to know about proof reading. I've seen mentions of Mentors, but what about proofers? Is that a thing here? Should one have a proofreader before a post is made? Are people available to do so later on? Obviously this won't apply to me until I've made my 10 posts, but I'm curious about it regardless. xD


----------



## aj47

Well, I'm not sure what you mean.  Generally, proofing someone is part of feedback.  If you're looking for basic grammar-checking, your browser may support Grammarly.  Can you maybe clarify your question?


----------



## avestHom

I'm a new member. I believe nothing helps a writer more than an honest review. So I'm looking for honest criticism, harsh and direct; in return they'll receive such criticism from me.


----------



## Paul DeYoung

Hello, I have just joined and have just finished my first novel.  It's short at just around 50k words and is only in electronic form.  My question is which thread/forum addresses tactics to promoting an electronic copy of your book.  I am completely new to this and will take any advice I can get.  Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## aj47

I think the place to look would be Publishing.  I saw some mention in the activity stream (on the menu bar at the top -- What's New?) of tactics and strategies folks were using but the thread had a non-obvious title.  So click around a bit.


----------



## Jenwales

I feel like there's so much on this forum I don't know where to start.


----------



## Cassi

​Hi! I am new here  and currently I guess you could say getting my feet wet! I am more a reader than a writer; however, I have been blogging off and on for over 10 years. I blog about current events and ancient history for the most part. I found the site by accident in a way....I was looking for forums/sites/groups on handmade paper making and book binding. I have always been interested in learning about restoration and repair of books, but never got around to doing it until now. 
I guess that is all for now!
Thanks


----------



## C.Gholy

Make yourself at home. Spam to your hearts content and sent bazookas to everyone. 

Opps wrong forum.


----------



## urbandekay

Hairball said:


> I'm a very popular member here. Everyone loves me.
> 
> The trick to that is to write a load of drivel about talking cats, make up sock puppets to adore the drivel, insult everyone else's writing, send people nasty PMs tellng them you know where they live, and posting from the wi-fi at the coffeeshop when your IP adress gets banned.
> 
> What's really cool is the fact that today I'm posting from prison. I'm serving three consecutive life sentences for hoarding cats, disturbing the peace, and littering.



Thank you for the advice, I shall take it to heart


----------



## Firephoenix1989

I'm glad this page was created i'm always leary about my writing because I'm so used to writing fanfiction that I have hard times creating characters and hopefully ya'll will be able to help me with my confidence and such


----------



## Firephoenix1989

im new here as well I love writing but have never had anyone to read my stuff to find out if it's any good hopefully we will all be able to help each other out


----------



## JadzeaMax

Where can I go to get some advice from song writers? I’m transitioning from short story to songs. Any advice?


----------



## andrewclunn

There's a lyrics section specifically for sharing and critiquing song lyrics.


----------



## addictiontofiction

I came from writing fanfiction myself! What kind of fandoms are you apart of?


----------



## Cannonfury

I would like someone to give me a subject to write about and then they critique my writing. What forum should I post in looking for help with that?


----------



## H.Brown

Cannonfury said:


> I would like someone to give me a subject to write about and then they critique my writing. What forum should I post in looking for help with that?




Colors of Fiction challenge seems like a good place to start, you get given 2 prompts and a member writes a firestarter story, that entrants take and make their own by re-writing it in their own way. Have a look at past member's entries and then if you feel like it you can always enter, this month's challenge is still running until 12pm est on MArch 31st. I hope this helps.


----------



## Cannonfury

H.Brown said:


> Colors of Fiction challenge seems like a good place to start, you get given 2 prompts and a member writes a firestarter story, that entrants take and make their own by re-writing it in their own way. Have a look at past member's entries and then if you feel like it you can always enter, this month's challenge is still running until 12pm est on MArch 31st. I hope this helps.



Thanks!!


----------



## Lavendar

Hi all,

I joined to learn more about scriptwriting. I'm interested in working on scripts for short 3D animations based on the Greek mythology stories. There are so many to choose from! In particular, I'm looking to connect with people that know how to write for animation and that might be familiar with Greek mythology.

I know there are other forums that cater specifically for scriptwriting, but do you think I would find what I'm looking for here? Any suggestions on where to go here?

Thanks a bunch,
Lav


----------



## ladysugarplum

Hi, I've been a member for a bit but have mostly stuck with posting between people I already knew in the groups, but i was hoping to take a step out into the web and get to know more people. I rather enjoy writing post by post role playing stories with other people and was wondering if there was a place to go to see and join stories like this? 

Many thanks. 
Lady.


----------



## PiP

Hi ladysugarplum, we do have an RPG area but at present it is underutilized. It would only take a couple of members to breathe life into the area then others will join you...especially if you see who's shown an interest in the past and send them a PM.

We also have a monthly fiction challenge which could be worth a try


----------



## ladysugarplum

Thankyou so much for the suggestions. Its upsetting to hear that it's so quiet. Hopefully I will be able to breath some enthusiasm back into the area.


----------



## PiP

ladysugarplum said:


> Hopefully I will be able to breath some enthusiasm back into the area.



Excellent!


----------



## carylynnnichols

Hi, new here.

I write SpecFic, had a number of short stories and a couple of poems published. My problem is not ever finishing my half-dozen novels-in-progress.

Am I alone in this?  Any helpful suggestions?


----------



## Chell

*Hello*

Good afternoon y'all.
I just joined this morning. And I am trying to get a feel for the place. 
I am not a seasoned writer and I've never finished a story.
I do have all these ideas and little stories in my head though.  But getting them down on paper proves to be difficult for me.
I have also been told by a few individuals that I should write about myself. The journeys of living life I had been through.
And that thought scares me, but I also feel like I'm supposed to do just that.

Hope to get to know you all eventually, 
~Chell


----------



## DarkGhost

*Glad to be here!*

Hey Chell! Glad to know I'm not the only one who's never finished a book. Please call me Dark or DG or whatever fits my username, I know it's not my real one but if I ever finish a book and it's published y'all might find out . Anyways I'm just happy to be here and hope to learn a lot about writing novels, feel free to ask any questions and give thoughts if you're interested.


----------



## TuMadreEnEspanol

Admin help me I want to post some of my own stuff...


----------



## candicame

Hi, I'm new and I just read down all the rules.  I joined because I heard this was a place where people could find beta readers and get feedback on their work.  I'd love to be able to get my stuff cleaned up enough to eventually query agents!  But as I read over the rules it said, several times, that you needed to post your stuff "in the appropriate workshop" instead of in a thread.  I know I've got to be overlooking them, but I can't find the workshops.  If anybody would explain to me how that works it would really help me out!  Thanks!


----------



## Darren White

Welcome to WF.
For new members some forumparts are still hidden until they have made 10 valid posts elsewhere. This means that you cannot see the Workshops until you are a regular member, meaning, after your initial 10 posts, you will find the Workshops.
I would suggest you read the >> New Member FAQ << where you find more information. 
Alternatively you can become a FoWF, a Friend of WF, when you do a >> donation << , the 10-post rule can be avoided, and you can post to the Workshops immediately.
Happy writing 



candicame said:


> Hi, I'm new and I just read down all the rules.  I joined because I heard this was a place where people could find beta readers and get feedback on their work.  I'd love to be able to get my stuff cleaned up enough to eventually query agents!  But as I read over the rules it said, several times, that you needed to post your stuff "in the appropriate workshop" instead of in a thread.  I know I've got to be overlooking them, but I can't find the workshops.  If anybody would explain to me how that works it would really help me out!  Thanks!


----------



## candicame

Oh, awesome, thank you!  I read that, but I guess because it didn't specify the workshops were part of that I just didn't pick up on it.  Maybe I need everything spelled out for me, lol.  Thanks so much!  I was wandering around all confused.  :hopelessness:


----------



## ScientistAsHero

Hey, not a huge deal, but when is my profile picture supposed to display? After a certain number of posts? If I go to my username it displays it, but when I see my comments in the threads it doesn't seem to be visible.


----------



## Darren White

ScientistAsHero said:


> Hey, not a huge deal, but when is my profile picture supposed to display? After a certain number of posts? If I go to my username it displays it, but when I see my comments in the threads it doesn't seem to be visible.


The profile picture is only  showing in your  profile.  The picture with the posts is an avatar. You will have to set an avatar too, found in your settings, right underneath profile picture settings.


----------



## CmdrTrailblazer

Howdy guys,

So I just joined yesterday and posted in a couple places, but now I'm at a loss as to what exactly to do from here. Not that there isn't anything, it's such a big site! And that's where I'm running into problems. Seems like there's so much to take in that it's a little overwhelming.


----------



## PiP

Hi Cmdr, what are your interests? Do you prefer to write poetry or fiction? If you're spinning on the spot why not chillax and check out the Living Areas? Join a discussion or start your own ... Or why not tell us about your latest project in the 'What are you writing now?' thread


----------



## CmdrTrailblazer

PiP said:


> Hi Cmdr, what are your interests? Do you prefer to write poetry or fiction?



My biggest interests are space opera sci-fi, superhero fiction, and music. I really can't write poetry to save my life (aside from a haiku here and there). So my primary (read: all I ever write) is fiction, though I do write non-fiction essays for fun from time to time.



PiP said:


> If you're spinning on the spot why not chillax and check out the Living Areas? Join a discussion or start your own ... Or why not tell us about your latest project in the 'What are you writing now?' thread



Just posted in the latter thread, thanks! And you've hit the nail right on its head. I am indeed spinning a tad, so I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## PiP

Don't worry, you'll soon settle in. When i first joined Wf it reminded me of my first day at school.


----------



## Emmeran

So I just joined.  

I'm a hobbyist literary editor but I guess I can beta read also.  I'm in no way advertising a service or seeking any compensation other than to feed my hobby fun.  

I've no formal education in my hobby but I really enjoy doing it and helping people to improve their skills and realize their talent.  I happily assist with research and world/character development.

Did I mention I really enjoy doing this?

As a hobbyist I only work on stories that I can relate to so I'm not much help on fan-fiction or any other edge type stories.  I was a career Marine and a technology professional; I can be very helpful in those areas.

Anyway I just joined and I'm glad to be here.

PM me if you would like to see if we can work together, I normally respond daily.

I'll close with my favorite quote from a song by the band '311':  "All you creators you gotta come Original"

Emmeran


----------



## PiP

Hi Emmeran and welcome to WF. If you would like to sign up as a WF Beta Reader, please check out our Beta Reading area. Please send me a PM if you want to become a beta reader and I'll update your usergroup.


----------



## Emmeran

Sign me up, I'll do the best I can to help but I usually get involved in a project way before beta runs come around; Beta's are pre-Production tests, I usually start getting involved at the Dev and Alpha levels.  _(If we're going to use software development terms here.)_


----------



## KenTR

How do I add a photo to my profile page?


----------



## SueC

KenTR said:


> How do I add a photo to my profile page?



At the top of the screen, there is a menu across the top. Click on "settings." Scroll down the page and on the left side, you will see *My Settings.* Under that you can find "Edit my profile Picture." After that it's cake. Let us know if you still need help.


----------



## Mish

SueC said:


> At the top of the screen, there is a menu across the top. Click on "settings." Scroll down the page and on the left side, you will see *My Settings.* Under that you can find "Edit my profile Picture." After that it's cake. Let us know if you still need help.



How do I make my picture become as big as PiP's?


----------



## Darren White

Mish said:


> How do I make my picture become as big as PiP's?


That is one of the perks of being a >> FoWF <<
Also, Veterans and Staff have the opportunity to create a bigger profile picture or avatar, not everyone does however (I have only a small avatar)


----------



## Mish

Darren White said:


> That is one of the perks of being a >> FoWF <<
> Also, Veterans and Staff have the opportunity to create a bigger profile picture or avatar, not everyone does however (I have only a small avatar)



Trollheart has a profile picture as big as PiP's and they are not FoWF, staff or veterans. (as far as I know.)


----------



## Darren White

Mish said:


> Trollheart has a profile picture as big as PiP's and they are not FoWF, staff or veterans. (as far as I know.)


He is a 'Music Guru'. Which is also a part of staff, a different brand


----------



## J.T. Chris

Hi everyone. 

I'm not technically new, but I might as well be. I haven't written in a long time. I don't think I remember how to. I got curious.


----------



## Coffee Sapien

Hey everyone, I'm happy to have found this place. I hope you all have a wonderful night.


----------



## Aquilo

Good to know about Trollh!


----------



## meinyetigerhundbaerwicht

J.T. Chris said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm not technically new, but I might as well be. I haven't written in a long time. I don't think I remember how to. I got curious.



Did you find out by now? I imagine writing is a lot like riding a bike (alas much more exciting)


----------



## J.T. Chris

meinyetigerhundbaerwicht said:


> Did you find out by now? I imagine writing is a lot like riding a bike (alas much more exciting)



Eh, most days a gruel exercise in endurance, but once in a while I produce something legible.


----------



## Embassy of Time

meinyetigerhundbaerwicht said:


> I imagine writing is a lot like riding a bike (alas much more exciting)



So true, I tend to end up bruised in a ditch whenever my characters get out of control, too. It tends to happen when I get a flat plot.

Sorry, I couldn't help myself (nobody can!)


----------



## RoseBud

Thanks Jen, 
That helped clarify a couple of things. I’m also here, just getting bearings.

Kind regards
RoseBud


----------



## SweetCake

I joined several weeks ago, and I'm still navigating the site. I am having a little difficulty getting ten posts on. Am I correct when I think that the word games do not count as posts? Or am I fooling myself? Do you have any ideas where a beginner might post without making a new thread?
Thanks for your time!
-SweetC


----------



## Darren White

SweetCake said:


> I joined several weeks ago, and I'm still navigating the site. I am having a little difficulty getting ten posts on. Am I correct when I think that the word games do not count as posts? Or am I fooling myself? Do you have any ideas where a beginner might post without making a new thread?
> Thanks for your time!
> -SweetC


You can participate in Writing Discussions, give your opinion there on the subjects. Also, later on you would like to see critique on your work, after you made your 10 valid posts. So, why don't you try to critique the work of your fellow members? On the Fiction or the Poetry Boards? It will be appreciated, and you'll have your 10 posts in no time!


----------



## Saaiman

Hallo Guys/girls, 
This is literally the first time for me on any forum/blog. So what I was looking for was to share my writing, get tips etc. I'm new to writing but would love to take it a bit further. 

Well I dont even know where to go to post or what is going on, is there page limits on what we post? And I assume that I will literally copy it and paste it here? 

And Where will I find replies to this message? 

Greeting Saaiman


----------



## Darren White

Saaiman said:


> Hallo Guys/girls,
> This is literally the first time for me on any forum/blog. So what I was looking for was to share my writing, get tips etc. I'm new to writing but would love to take it a bit further.
> 
> Well I dont even know where to go to post or what is going on, is there page limits on what we post? And I assume that I will literally copy it and paste it here?
> 
> And Where will I find replies to this message?
> 
> Greeting Saaiman



Welcome Saaiman 

It's far too complicated to explain all the forum ins and outs to you in a reply, that is simply not possible. So, why don't you browse through the forum. Read some of what is posted, look at the replies. And then notice a reply box at the bottom of each post? That is where you can reply yourself as well.

But I think it's also useful to read through some of the rules, and the FAQ, start with the new members FAQ:
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/187106-03

And you can always ask me, or any other staff member, questions. 

I hope this helps somewhat?


----------



## ST Kennedy

I've made more than ten posts, often putting a lot of thought into giving people feedback on their poetry and I still can't post any of my work, when will I be able to post any of my work? I'm pretty desperate to get ANY feedback at all.


----------



## Darren White

You have to give the system a little time to update. That you are now a regular member is not something we set manually, the system does that automatically, and it needs to change a lot of settings. I think you can post your work incredibly soon.


----------



## PiP

ST Kennedy said:


> I've made more than ten posts, often putting a lot of thought into giving people feedback on their poetry and I still can't post any of my work, when will I be able to post any of my work? I'm pretty desperate to get ANY feedback at all.



Why did you offer one-liner feedback in poetry and then post nearly 5000 words of fiction? All members are desperate to get feedback on their work but the system only works if everyone puts in the effort.


----------



## ST Kennedy

I offered more than one liner feedback. I'll admit, I'm really new to critiquing anything and poetry is the thing I felt most comfortable with/I felt like I had a sufficient frame of reference to give actually useful input. In terms of critiquing prose fiction, even though I read a lot of sci fi I'm at the point where I have no confidence in my ability to deconstruct or offer anything of value for someone's piece of longer prose fiction because I'm very inexperienced. This is the first writing project of this kind I've ever done, I'm a musician and I've written a lot of song lyrics and some poetry for a long time often collaboratively so, so I have a lot more confidence in my ability to pick apart the form and offer some input of value, whereas with any kind of prose fiction i've tried to give serious input on I find myself a deer in the headlights, especially since the it appears most of the people writing longer prose fiction who i'd be critiquing have a lot more experience than me as like I said, this is literally the first project of this kind I've ever attempted. Hopefully when I have more experience and learn more, and spend more time on this site as well as other writing sites I'll develop enough of a frame of reference that I'll feel like I have useful input to give/I have more tools to pick apart prose fiction, which I feel I am very much lacking in.


----------



## someonesouldoubt

Hey I'm new and I'd just like to share my poetry anonymously as a way to vent my emotions.  They aren't particularly good or meaningful, but they are mine.


----------



## someonesouldoubt

I just realized that I posted my intro message on the completely wrong place, so I'll try it here again.  Hello!  I've written a lot of poetry lately and am looking for a place to share it in a way to vent my emotions and discuss my poor writing habits.  My poetry is very poorly made and is rather edgy, but they are my creations and I would like to share them.


----------



## someonesouldoubt

I am very confused why it kicked me over here again :/ sorry about that, I now have two slightly different intro messages.


----------



## Lee Messer

Yep. I'm new. I came here to see what's what on my first attempt at writing a novel. My goal is to create a dream-state perspective that questions little about what the main character's appearance is in order to properly immerse the reader. I think orientation is key here, not self-appearance. Choosing a race or identity fails to allow people to relate. It is better to make the reader ambiguously empathic.

My first novel is titled, "Moonchilde" and stops at about 93,000 words. The genre is Sci-fi/Horror, but is still in editing mode. That's why I am here. I still have to work out the bugs, and I am advised to add an erotic scene or two, but I intend for it to have it's place with some suspense, but not be so much smut. Anyway, the book is very enlightening, yet will scare the bejesus out of you no matter your religious leanings if any. I suppose it's better not to spend much time talking about myself, so here it is. Let's see what happens I guess.

Ask me and I will send you the first book, unless I can find a way to attach the file here...


----------



## Lee Messer

I'm new here, maybe an hour old now. Looking for opinions on my work. I write Sci-fi/Horror, and Fantasy Horror genres. Two novels written, but I guess this is a good step to try before getting it sold. This is to be my last career. I have eight peer readers now, but they're slow to respond, and I write much faster than they read. I suppose that's why I'm here. It's good work as I'm told, but I need to be sure before I move on to the next book, or do any more submissions to agents.

My style is to create a dream-state immersion by pinpointing specific items in the settings to create perspective. I deny the reader the ability to self-identify before putting them in the cockpit. I do this in order to force a relationship between the reader and the characters. The initial descriptions of the characters' appearances are secondary to the environment. This way when the horror plot comes, they cant get out of the cockpit to avoid the horror plot.


----------

